# question about Mozart jeopardy



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

hi all! on the TV show Jeopardy, the finial question was (para phrase) "what was the final music piece that Mozart wrote before his death?" one person answered "magic flute" was wrong. the other person answer was "#41 jupiter" this was wrong. the correct answer was "requiem" and Alex "because he was dying" TRUE OR FALSE!


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

The actual clue was:

"Composed in 1791, the year he died & last in the Kochel catalog of all his works, K 626 is this work."

And the _Requiem_ is the correct response even though he did not complete it.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Technically, what was the last piece he actually completed in the Requiem? Was it the Confutatis?


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

arpeggio said:


> The actual clue was:
> 
> "Composed in 1791, the year he died & last in the Kochel catalog of all his works, K 626 is this work."
> 
> And the _Requiem_ is the correct response even though he did not complete it.


yes thank you. could not remember the actual clue. thanks again


----------

